# TIPS: English Premier League



## DavisCup (Aug 10, 2011)

*The Premier League is back!!! *

Who is everyone going for to win the league outright this season???

I like Chelsea at 3/1 from the start


----------



## A_Skywalker (Aug 10, 2011)

*Re: The Premier League is back!!! *

I dont like Chelsea at 3/1
I can think of better investments for your money. Especially when you have to wait almost 1 year to see if you win your bet, better invest those money in bank


----------



## bettingcorner (Aug 10, 2011)

*Re: The Premier League is back!!! *

Hi guys, there are some nice matches for start of the Premiership season, especially Newcastle v Arsenal and Tottenham v Everton. 

Newcastle is not good as we know it from previous years and if van Persie will play than we can expect lot of goals . I would go with over 2,5.


----------



## aponte12BZL (Aug 11, 2011)

*Re: The Premier League is back!!! *

ManU was the last season's champ.
Chelsea was the opponent.
ManCity was only few points behind the 2 team.
Arsenal and Spurs did good as well..

but i am by blood fan of Liverpool....which did not do good last season...sooooo should i still bet on them? i lost alot betting for this team

12bet.com odds for ManU is 2.75 compared to my Liverpool which is 10.00


----------



## prisonersbreak (Aug 11, 2011)

*Re: The Premier League is back!!! *

I am avid fan of Liverpool coz of their team captain Gerrard.

I remember, when i first watched Gerrard doing the penalty shootout...this man is so great!

Just hope Liverpool will do good on this season...

GO guyz! You can all do it!


----------



## Cherry0831 (Aug 11, 2011)

The ever popular Premier League new season 2011/2012 will kicked off with the first  match at 00:30AM (GMT+8), August 14.

This match will see Newcastle battle out with Arsenal FC on its home ground. 
Asia leading bookmaker 12BET has the early market odds offering the highly favored team Arsenal a handicap at 0.5. The odds for Win are 0.90 compared to Newcastle 1.00. 

Though Arsenal was hit by rumor of key playmaker Samir Nasri’ leaving and poor performances in the Emirates Cup it however has recovered and is on the right track with better showings in the pre-season matches. 
Having 4 wins 1 draw 1 loss to Newcastle in the past, Arsenal will be expected to hold the upper hand in this game. 

It is likely an away win.


----------



## Cherry0831 (Aug 11, 2011)

*Re: The Premier League is back!!! *

Manchester United's record appearance-maker is Ryan Giggs, who has made more than 850 appearances since his debut in 1991; he broke Bobby Charlton's previous appearance record in the 2008 UEFA Champions League Final. However, Charlton holds the record for the most starts, having started on all but two of his 758 appearances. He is also the club's top goalscorer with 249 goals in his 17 years with the club.


----------



## OddsPoster (Aug 11, 2011)

Sat 2011-08-13 Eng. Premier League 
16:00  Blackburn - Wolves  1 2.00  X 3.20  2 3.90  
 +32   
16:00  Wigan - Norwich  1 2.00  X 3.35  2 3.65  
 +32   
16:00  QPR - Bolton  1 2.35  X 3.30  2 2.90  
 +32   
16:00  Tottenham - Everton  1 1.80  X 3.45  2 4.50  
 +32    
16:00  Fulham - Aston Villa  1 2.15  X 3.25  2 3.35  
 +32   
16:00  Liverpool - Sunderland  1 1.44  X 4.05  2 7.75  
 +38    
18:30  Newcastle - Arsenal  1 4.05  X 3.35  2 1.90  
 +38   
Sun 2011-08-14 Eng. Premier League 
14:30  Stoke - Chelsea  1 5.00  X 3.70  2 1.67  
 +38    
17:00  West Brom - Manchester Utd  1 6.25  X 3.85  2 1.53  
 +38    
Mon 2011-08-15 Eng. Premier League 
21:00  Manchester City - Swansea  1 1.22  X 5.75  2 13.00


----------



## DavisCup (Aug 17, 2011)

How good did Manchester City look :O


----------

